

So you're a startup news junkie? Startuply Social Newswire with Slinkset  - LukeG
http://news.startuply.com/

======
LukeG
One of our features at Startuply lets startups import their blog RSS feeds
into their company profiles. We think it helps give you a little extra context
about the company and some insight into what they're thinking about. We also
aggregate all of the feeds together into our little Startuply Newswire.

Well, the RSS stream became a river, and the river a flood. With hundreds of
startup blog feeds, our newswire has overflown its banks. To help keep it
interesting, we used Slinkset (which is amazing) to build our own social news
site: check it out at <http://news.startuply.com>. This is startup news
straight from the source, told by the companies that are making it.

The feed has been in my reader since launch, and I've already found a load of
fascinating stuff that hasn't been covered or reported anywhere else. We're
pretty excited to see what rises to the top with your help.

Personally, I'll be down-modding just about every Etsy story that comes
through. Don't get me wrong, Etsy is great; I'm just tired of reading about
handmade dreamcatchers that only let neon hipster dreams through.

------
hooande
It looks like people are finding a lot of creative ways to use slinkset. A lot
of niche markets and companies could benefit from a site like this

------
adrianwaj
You could also create a Netvibes universe. <http://eco.netvibes.com/universes>

